
Hacker News RSS Feed - jsingleton
https://news.ycombinator.com/rss
======
jsingleton
I didn't realise HN had an RSS feed so here it is for anyone who didn't know
either. Doesn't seem to be documented anywhere.

~~~
greenyoda
If you go to the HN home page in Firefox, you'll see the RSS icon light up at
the top of the window. (I couldn't find a similar feature in Chrome.)

Also, one HN user created some RSS feeds for HN stories that reach various
point thresholds:

[https://github.com/gianlucaborello/rssify](https://github.com/gianlucaborello/rssify)

~~~
jsingleton
Thanks, that looks pretty good.

RSS icon doesn't show for me. Even though this is in the home page source.

    
    
      <link rel="alternate" type="application/rss+xml" title="RSS" href="rss">

~~~
greenyoda
You might need to customize the toolbar and drag in the RSS icon - I don't
remember whether Firefox displays it by default.

